# Took the Day Off, Shot the Hi-Point .45 Carbine



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Long week, boss has been a diaper, aircraft have been needy; I needed some me time.

What's a feller to do? Go shooting!

Wifey and I drove out to the hunting club area, set up a target and stepped back 30 yards. Nine rounds of Winchester white box, 230 grain ball ammo is shoved into a magazine. I throw the rifle to the shoulder and pop off the nine rounds in a quick, flippant manner. I'm not looking for accuracy with the first magazine, I'm just looking to blow off some steam. I was surprised at what I saw:









Yeah, not match shooting, I realize that, but that was a quick, haphazard succession of rounds sent at the target. If it were a bad guy and not a target, and I quickly threw the weapon up and shot a quick nine rounds...you get the picture.

Speaking of pictures, that was the only one I took. I forgot all about taking pics for you guys after that one. The little carbine was just too much fun to put down for picture-taking!

The next magazine was shot in a deliberate manner, and the groupings showed it. The grouping was tight enough that I had to study the hole carefully to count the rounds. The little weapon ate the ammo without hesitation. Just to make sure the little ammo-eater would have no problems digesting hollow points, I ran a magazine of Speer Gold Dots through it, and the little champ performed just as everyone said it would.

Man-alive, was my face hurting from all the grinning I did while punching holes in paper with the little Hi-Point 4595 carbine. I give this rifle a hearty two thumbs-up. I'll confidently grab this rifle if there is a bump in the night. I'll also go to it when there a need for some stress relief. .45 ACP ammo is plentiful, right now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fun! And a bee-yu-ti-ful day as well!


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

they are fun firearm to shoot. I enjoy mine very much


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

That sounds like some good quality time there!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Any day at the range is a great day! Also, I would like to welcome you to the very exclusive sideways picture club. I am the founder. Your membership card and keys to the wet bar and executive restroom are on the way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you see ARDon's? I was impressed. It was a great day for plinking. Nice target!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Did you see ARDon's? I was impressed. It was a great day for plinking. Nice target!


No, I didn't!

Will look, now.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Remind me not to stand in front of you while you're just blowing off steam.


----------

